# Baconator Jingle



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

The Jingle contest my brother won is online now. It has his song and a little Bio. 

Go to thisismyburger.com and click see our winners. He's the one on the top - Aaron Maccaro.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

couldn't find it: this is what came up

https://www.thisismyburger.com/Default.aspx

do I have to register?


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

No you don't have to register, but it takes a little while to load.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah but i never saw the "our winners" spot.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Go to the navigation bar at the bottom left. And click on the "music" radio button. Then just click the jingle you want to hear.

BTW it sounded great!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

never mind I must have clicked on something else I did finally find it


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

That's so fun- is his nickname now "baconator?"


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

LOL! I remember you posting about that on GW. I was just thinking about that the other day and wondering what became of it . I am glad I found this thread. 
That is so cool! Tell him I said Congrats. LOL you have a famous brother . Haha!


----------



## sungoats (Oct 7, 2007)

How exciting for your brother! Tell him congratulations!!! :clap:


----------

